# urinary tract infection?



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Does anyone get intermittent brown bleeding after urinating and pain (not burning) before and after urinating. What do you do about it?Thank you


----------



## Marriah (Mar 19, 2002)

Sorry to be so gross, but where are you bleeding from?


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

I know, sorry about being graphic. On tissue after urinating (only) and have made sure not "that time of month". Any suggestions would really be appreciated.


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I have a UTI right now (caused by a catheter during fibroid surgery). I had a burning pain before and after urinating and also intermittent stabbing pains in the area of my bladder. I had blood, but I couldn't tell if it was from my bladder since I have vaginal bleeding from my surgery. I feel better today after just one day of antibiotics. It sounds like you have an infection to me. Maybe you should call your dr and get a urine culture. My dr didn't do one because UTI's are so common after catheterization. I just started right on antibiotics. Good luck.


----------



## abcdefg (Apr 1, 2001)

Thanks


----------

